# Help to Vent Black Calvus



## breezer123 (Aug 27, 2013)

Hey there,

Need some expert help pls. Anyone able to determine the gender of this black calvus?




























Thanks


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

I never pull mine and look directly down at the vent area (can't help you with your images). I can usually tell from their profile while they are swimming in the tank.

Male (thinner and like a tip of a pencil and usually darker)









Females (usually clearer and milky white to clear - thicker and more rounded)


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

Appears to be female. Look at this link, too: http://www.fishhead.com/articles/ventsex.htm


----------



## breezer123 (Aug 27, 2013)

triscuit, thanks for the link. it's my first time trying this and it does look more like the female to me too. thanks.

razzo, thanks for the photos. that male of yours looks amazing! I'm interested in the way you can tell by profile view. much handier and less stressful than the out of the tank method. thanks.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

breezer123 said:


> triscuit, thanks for the link. it's my first time trying this and it does look more like the female to me too. thanks.
> 
> razzo, thanks for the photos. that male of yours looks amazing! I'm interested in the way you can tell by profile view. much handier and less stressful than the out of the tank method. thanks.


Yah, once you get used to it, it's pretty easy. I can even start telling on three inch fish. You'll also get used to behaviors and can get a pretty good idea.


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

Razzo said:


> Yah, once you get used to it, it's pretty easy. I can even start telling on three inch fish. You'll also get used to behaviors and can get a pretty good idea.


I can do that with gobies, but it's hard to describe, isn't it? :thumb:


----------



## Gags (Mar 23, 2012)

@razzo
Like what behaviors calvus/comps ?

@triscuit 
Like what behaviors gobies


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

triscuit said:


> I can do that with gobies, but it's hard to describe, isn't it? :thumb:


Yup :thumb: Finely tunned intuition aquired from years of observation. You just know but don't know why you know :lol:


----------

